# [ActionScript 2.0] Generischer Weg, Fehler zu visualisieren



## saftmeister (27. März 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich suche nach einem möglichst generischen Weg, um Fehlermeldungen, die in Actionscript generiert wurden (z.B. durch Exceptions) dem Anwender anzuzeigen. Leider finde ich den Weg, das über ein zusätzliches MovieClip zu machen, nicht besonders praktikabel. Da muss es doch was einfacheres geben.

Kann mich jemand in die richtige Richtung schubsen?


----------

